# Speedometer not working BUT RPM gauges work perfectly



## Cgamboa (Nov 12, 2004)

In the quest to change my transmission fluid, I unplugged the VSS a.k.a Vehicle speed sensor. When I put it back on, my speedometer wouldn't work, nor my odometer. Should I buy a new VSS or is it a fuse problem? If it's a fuse problem, can you tell me which fuse to check? I've searched everywhere and NO ONE has the answer...My RPM gauge, temp gauge, and fuel gauges work tho....


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Did you pull the plug with the key on? Unless there's physical damage to the wiring or the plug, there shouldn't be a problem. Check that out first. I don't think there's a fuse for that, but check _all_ your fuses just to be sure.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Unplug the harness and re-plug it in. Mkae sure you have it seated correctly. The other issue is that the speedo pinion has a plastic gear on the end, if that is damaged or not aligned you can have isues with that. Did the shop remove it to fill the tranny?


----------



## Cgamboa (Nov 12, 2004)

Actually, I tried my best to remove it to fill my tranny...BUT I didnt get too far. It couldn't come off no matter how hard I pulled...SO I just took my car to the shop...On my way to the shop..the VSS didnt work...I plugged it in before I turned on my car...So whats your suggestion??
Is there a certain position it has to be in, in order to function properly?...If I need to replace it, how much do you think it will cost me? Thanks for your input


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Cgamboa said:


> Actually, I tried my best to remove it to fill my tranny...BUT I didnt get too far. It couldn't come off no matter how hard I pulled...SO I just took my car to the shop...On my way to the shop..the VSS didnt work...I plugged it in before I turned on my car...So whats your suggestion??
> Is there a certain position it has to be in, in order to function properly?...If I need to replace it, how much do you think it will cost me? Thanks for your input


Did you remove the screw that holds the assembly in place before you tried to remove it?


----------



## Cgamboa (Nov 12, 2004)

Yes i did...I removed it but the darn thing was still stuck on HARD...So I quit trying from there...Im just wondering if there is a special way the VSS has to be in?...get back at me...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Cgamboa said:


> Yes i did...I removed it but the darn thing was still stuck on HARD...So I quit trying from there...Im just wondering if there is a special way the VSS has to be in?...get back at me...


How did the shop refill the tranny? Did they remove it? If the VSS is lined up and the screw was reinstalled then it is self explanitory that it only can go in one way. 


I have no problem trying to help but please answer my questions when I ask them....


----------



## Cgamboa (Nov 12, 2004)

The shop refilled the gear oil using the factory fill plug, located at the front of the tranny. I dont think they touched the VSS


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Well I'd have to bet the VSS is either damaged or the sensor/wiring going to it is bad. Your going to have to remove it if you want to inspect/replace it. To remove mine I removed the screw and I twisted it back and forth a bit while pulling up. It was not easy to remove but it came out.


----------



## Cgamboa (Nov 12, 2004)

Wow...Do you know how much is it going to cost to replace one of those things?...Can you please give me an estimate because it sucks driving when you dont know how fast youre going. Thanks for the tips though.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Cgamboa said:


> Wow...Do you know how much is it going to cost to replace one of those things?...Can you please give me an estimate because it sucks driving when you dont know how fast youre going. Thanks for the tips though.


I noticed a trend here. You just jump here and ask a million questions without using any other resources. Not that this isn't a good one but sometimes you should go right to the source to get the most accurate information. 

call greg at www.mossyperformance.com and ask for a price on that part.


----------

